# ??????



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I do!! I dont understand high priced bows/sight I mean the 50$$ try glo sight will do everything that you need it to.. The only reason people but the more expensive bows is because if "BRAND NAME" just Like clothing.. I think any bow can win tourneys kill deer anything in the hand of a skilled archer IMHO..


----------



## jokerlee5 (Aug 24, 2011)

im not a fan of mathews for this reason . but i just bought an bowtech 70 lb. assassin in black opps. and changed out all the accessories.for the price it is a great bow that shoots verry well.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, I am going to be the one to dis agree with all you guys... YOU PAY FOR QUALITY. Want to know why mathews prices are so good? because they know they can sell them, and they know they are going to keep people coming back.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im not going to spend a thousand + bucks on a bow unless it is my last bow and wen im done growing. At the end of this season im getting either a pse bowmadnnes or a bowtech assasian


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well they make good bows, and ya they may be kinda pricy but hoyt and bowtech are just as expensive and some more expensive than Mathews so dont put all the expensive stuff of Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech are just as expensive and PSE is getting up there too with their X-forces.
and I have no problem giving my money to Mathews products since they support thousands of missionaries around the world to spread to Gospel to people who have never heard it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, I am going to be the one to dis agree with all you guys... YOU PAY FOR QUALITY. Want to know why mathews prices are so good? because they know they can sell them, and they know they are going to keep people coming back.


 Yeah but even SOME cheaper bows that arent as high in the bow world make good quality bows... Every bow company higher and lower priced always will sell.. You have the people who shoot pse carrol mauraders and people who shoot brand new matthews z7's both can kill deer both are well built the only difference is cam technology really... And price you have someone who paid 300.00$$ vs someone who spent 1000.00-1500.00...`


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> well they make good bows, and ya they may be kinda pricy but hoyt and bowtech are just as expensive and some more expensive than Mathews so dont put all the expensive stuff of Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech are just as expensive and PSE is getting up there too with their X-forces.
> and I have no problem giving my money to Mathews products since they support thousands of missionaries around the world to spread to Gospel to people who have never heard it.


 Thats why im getting a mission because i know my money will be well spent and given to a great cause!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

well being that costs are sky rocketing up for everything, considering the overhead etc... I think bow prices are legit for companies to meet there costs and stay in business. I agree also that Martin Archery is doing it right and saving the consumer money. Especially in this economy. I heard the American dollar is now worth 29 cents :angry:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

steve hilliard said:


> well being that costs are sky rocketing up for everything, considering the overhead etc... I think bow prices are legit for companies to meet there costs and stay in business. I agree also that Martin Archery is doing it right and saving the consumer money. Especially in this economy. I heard the American dollar is now worth 29 cents :angry:



I definately agree with martin saving people money, and i agree that mathews makes a quality bow but so does alot of people and if they think im gonna spend over $1000 then their out of their minds when i can go buy something just as good as the new z7 and outshoot alot of people out there with my 500-600 dollar bow. But i guess it's what you like and what kind of money you plan on investing in a bow.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mathews is quality. Hoyt is just expensive and your paying for quality. If you go buy a 500 dollar bow you will get some quality but not as much as a mathews.


----------



## Z7back-straps (Apr 22, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> mathews is quality. Hoyt is just expensive and your paying for quality. If you go buy a 500 dollar bow you will get some quality but not as much as a mathews.


x999999999999999999999999999


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Mathews is quality. Hoyt is just expensive and your paying for quality. If you go buy a 500 dollar bow you will get some quality but not as much as a mathews.


:lol3: your joking, right?

Hoyt has bows that are the same price as mathews that have much more "quality" than some of the mathews bows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

put it this way,my vantage elite plus will be more forgiving and thus a more accurate bow than almost everything on the market. if they didn't set records, win shoots, and keep repeating that feat they wouldn't be 1400$. also you are paying for r&d, materials, labor, taxes, etc... a vantage elite has twice the material as a budget bow and much more machining

sure you pay for the name, but if the name wins... well then its worth it

that said you don't need a spendy bow to win but you have to such a level of shooter that it isn't practical.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Mathews is quality. Hoyt is just expensive and your paying for quality. If you go buy a 500 dollar bow you will get some quality but not as much as a mathews.


lol.. that is one of the falsest posts I have ever seen. hoyt has the carbon element, most advanced riser IMO, but the cams are not that great. hoyt and mathews have high prices, but you get what you pay for, those carbon riser bows cost a lot more money to make, but they also know that they can sell them, I mean who doesnt want the first carbon riser bow?


----------



## Game Stalker (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are paying over a $1000.00 for a Z7(bare bow) you need to shop around!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The Mathews around here are 799. The Hoyts around here are 825. The Bowtechs around here are 900. 

And to outdoorkid1. I am thinking about buying a Hoyt, but if my attitude will turn into that I won't be getting a Hoyt. I know guys that have dropped there Mathews' out of a 15' treestand and the bow was perfectly fine. One guy even shot a doe 1 hour later, after he dropped his DXT.


The Matrix Plus is TWICE as much as a new Z series bow.


----------



## syver (Aug 25, 2011)

matthews makes good stuff no doubt....however the reason they are so overpriced is you have to pay the difference for all the bows they give to their prostaff. I found a FORGE Ventilator at over 250 bucks less is every bit the quality and performance of the matthews. check the forge out...i think you will be impressed. they dont advertise much so they have alot more wiggle room.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

for the sake of this discussion, will someone please define the words "quality" and "more quality"

furthermore, the price is dictated by the free market system with manufacturing costs and overhead and such as major considerations. if they can sell alot of bows for xxx, they will. martin cant sell them for that much since very few would pay for it, even though their bows are top notch.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, other companies are in the same price range and imo Mathews is no better and no worse than other companies when it comes to quality. Maybe your into the whole short ata, single cam stuff...well there ya go, Mathews is your company. But then maybe your one who puts speed last in their priorities (which I'm in no way saying Hoyt is slow as that's a discussion for another day) and you like longer ata and hybrid cam bow...Hoyt is for you.

See what I'm saying? No one makes a superior bow or overpriced bow, it's what fits you and if you're willing to pay the cost for it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Quality is one thing, having a company back a product is another thing. I haven't worked with mathews much, I have owned them and I know lots of people who do and to this point they are pretty problem free.... Minus a couple little things. I have had some problems with my Hoyt, limb splinters and a long turnaround at warranty..(if you wanna know more, shoot me a pm) but I prefer the adjustablility of my hoyts, the dual cam setup where I have limitless option for setting the bow how I like, and then there are the cosmetic aspects I like. All told mathew probably has better quality but if they can donate all revenue or profit from mission and still make profit and expand then I would say they are overpriced.

If you don't want to spend the money for the name, I'm not goof to think different of you, just bring your game and I'll brin mine


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The Mathews around here are 799. The Hoyts around here are 825. The Bowtechs around here are 900.
> 
> 
> The Matrix Plus is TWICE as much as a new Z series bow.


the matrix plus isnt 2 grand..


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

So do alot of people out there realy think that the fit/finish and all around quality of a $600 bow it the same as a $1200 one?? Just curious cuz i for one see a difference, machining, riser material, limbs, strings.... all these things are different depending on the line of bow...


----------

